# Setze Bit während Taste gedrückt



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2006)

Hallo SPSler.

Ich habe ein TP170B programmiert mit WINCCflex 2005 HF4. 

In mehren Bilder hab ich Tasten mit der Funktion "Setze Bit während Taste gedrückt" programmiert. 
Bei den Tasten bei denen ich nur ein Bit bearbeite funktioniert alles wunderbar. Ich habe aber Tasten die 2 Bits bearbeiten. Und bei diesen Tasten werden die 2 Bits gesetzt aber nicht zurückgesetzt  

Kennt jemand das Problem und hat ne Lösung ?


----------



## seeba (26 Februar 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo SPSler.
> 
> Ich habe ein TP170B programmiert mit WINCCflex 2005 HF4.
> 
> ...



Bei Drücken beide Setzen und bei Loslassen beide Rücksetzen... Etwas umständlich, aber sollte gehen?
Wenn nicht, dann in der SPS verknüpfen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2006)

.... aber warum geht das nicht mit der Funktion SetzeBit....... ???????

Ich habe gerade die Information bekommen das es bei einem Panel geht und bei einem anderen nicht.... arghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## seeba (26 Februar 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> .... aber warum geht das nicht mit der Funktion SetzeBit....... ???????
> 
> Ich habe gerade die Information bekommen das es bei einem Panel geht und bei einem anderen nicht.... arghhhhhhhhhhhhh


Da die Runtime ja für unterschiedliche Betriebssystemen (eCos für kleine Panels, Win CE für mittlere bis große Panels, Win XP für PCs) verfügbar ist, kann es sein, dass es ein Fehler in einer der Runtimes ist. Haste schonmal 'en OS Update gemacht bzw. haste 7.1 drauf?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2006)

... auf beiden Geräten läuft Version 7.1.0.0....
... Doppelbelegung gibt es nicht...
... das "defekte" TP ist draussen aufgestellt... aber es kann ja kaum an der Kälte liegen, oder ???????

Immer dieses Theater mit diesem Siemens-Schrott......


----------



## seeba (26 Februar 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> ... auf beiden Geräten läuft Version 7.1.0.0....
> ... Doppelbelegung gibt es nicht...
> ... das "defekte" TP ist draussen aufgestellt... aber es kann ja kaum an der Kälte liegen, oder ???????
> 
> Immer dieses Theater mit diesem Siemens-Schrott......



Beides 170B?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2006)

Jepp... beides TP170B mono


----------



## seeba (26 Februar 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp... beides TP170B mono


Äußerst komisch, ich glaub, dass jetzt die Siemensfüchse dran sind.


----------



## Praktikus (26 Februar 2006)

*Kurze Nachfrage*

Hallo Lipperlandstern,

ich muss mal erst kurz eine Rückfrage stellen:

Du schreibst:" In mehren Bilder hab ich Tasten mit der Funktion "Setze Bit während Taste gedrückt" programmiert" Hast Du bei der Erzeugung vielleicht die Schaltfächen kopiert, wieder eingefügt und dann jeweils verändert?

So etwas führt nämlich leider bei der Winflex zu Problemen. So hatte ich die Tage folgenden Fall: Schaltfläche angelegt auf Seite 1 ==> aus Faulheit kopiert, auf Seite 2 eingefügt und verändert. Die Veränderung wurde nicht wirksam. Ich habe dann auf der zweiten Seite einfach eine neue Schaltfläche angelegt und siehe da, alles ok 

Wenn Du Schaltflächen kopiert hast und immer eine neue angelegt hast, muss das so funktionieren wie seeba geschrieben hat

Drücken ==> Setze Bit 1
Drücken ==> Setze Bit 2

Loslassen ==> Rücksetze Bit 1
Loslassen ==> Rücksetze Bit 2

Gruß
Martin


----------



## HeizDuese (27 Februar 2006)

Wird vielleicht von der Steuerung ebenfalls in diese Variablen geschrieben?

Es gibt bei den Variablen eine Eigenschaft "ständig lesen" oder so.

Diese müsste in diesem Fall gesetzt werden.

Das Panel "behält" sonst den Wortwert der Variablen vom letzten Beschreiben.

Wird eine solche Variable aber auch von der Steuerung beschrieben geht das natürlich "in die Hose". Durch das ständige lesen wird die Variable im eingestellten Zyklus ständig aktualisiert. Das ergibt natürlich mehr Traffic- nach Möglichkeit sollte man nicht all zu oft Gebrauch davon machen. Wenn möglich sollte man Varibablen meiden, in denen von 2 Stellen hineingeschrieben wird. Es gibt aber dennoch Anwendungsfälle, wo dies erforderlich ist.

Funktioniert denn das Rücksetzen der Variablen z.B. im Status oder unter "Variablen beobachten und steuern"?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 März 2006)

Hallo.

Da verrückte ist das zwei andere Tasten (Schaltflächen)  im Bild die NUR die eine Variable benutzen gehen. Nur die Taste mit der Taste ich beide Variable bearbeite geht das rücksetzen nicht.

Laut Siemens-Hotline kann es ein Generierungsproblem sein. WinCCflexprojekte muss man händisch generieren. Das generieren beim übertragen der Projekte in das TP erfasst nicht alle Fehler ?????? 
Wir haben es aber noch nicht versucht. Die IB der Anlage wurde verschoben. Wenn ich näheres weiss melde ich mich nochmal dazu


----------



## Praktikus (1 März 2006)

*Online stellen?*

Wir kommen so nicht weiter. Würdest Du das Projekt hier online stellen? Eine Ferndiagnose ist immer schwierig.

Bekommt Ihr denn beim Generieren im Ausgabefenster Warnungen angezeigt?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Kai (1 März 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Siemens-Hotline kann es ein Generierungsproblem sein. WinCCflexprojekte muss man händisch generieren. Das generieren beim übertragen der Projekte in das TP erfasst nicht alle Fehler ??????


 
Das Problem mit der Generierung hatten wir schon einmal:

http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?t=5892&highlight=WinCC+Kai

Gruß Kai


----------

